# Bacon!!!!



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Round two complete..time to start hunting again!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of Bacon!!!


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Details? Wild Hog? Yes that is a shyt load of bacon for one family. If your sharing with your friends how does one enter your circle of trust


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

No wild hogs I have cleaned had bellies that thick???


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

not wild hogs, just got a great deal on some pork bellies. Made enough to last the rest of the year...time to make sausage and get it smoking...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Chaos said:


> not wild hogs, just got a great deal on some pork bellies. Made enough to last the rest of the year...time to make sausage and get it smoking...


Can others get that great deal?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. I made some from wild one few montjs ago. Turned out delecious, but its thin bellies


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MMMMMMMM country thick bacon??? Looks like a winner winner, pork belly dinner!!! Only thing as good is jowl!!!


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

*Bacon*

Were can I buy pork bellies.
THANKS


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

These were purchased from the commissary on base..


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Holy smoke!!! Say the word and I'll bring the spuds, butter , cheese, and chives! Taters skin heaven right there :thumbup:


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

I will say it turned out really good, the brown sugar and course black pepper in the brine really added the flavor I was looking for. smoked it with a apple/cherry mix for 6 hours


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I used maple syrup on my last batch, mmmmmm


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

So was this cold smoke? Is the bacon done or do you have to get it now?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

It is smoked at 135 degrees, until an internal temp of 128 is hit, then you lower the temp to 120 until you get the color you desire, hang and cool in fridge over night. so its done, but you still need to cook it up just like the store bought stuff.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice, and that is a lot of bacon.
Whyme


----------

